# DVD player doesnt play 5.1 surround for all modes



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

hi,

i have bought a DVD player recently (Phillips DVP3336/94 http://www.philips.co.in/c/bluray-dvd/divx-playback-dvp3336_94/prd/) and am trying to setup my 5.1 speaker with it. its a successful setup as all the speakers will play when i am viewng DVD disc. however if i try to use a VCD/USB/MP3/DIVX mode only the front left and right speaker will play. looked around for this to get more confused. 

Request all throw some light on this. is there anything which i am not doing correctly. please reply in case u need more information.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The files you mentioned are only 2.0 so the only way to get 5.1 is to simulate it. Does the audio system have any Dolby processing? It can do the simulation.


----------



## sjstays (Mar 9, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> The files you mentioned are only 2.0 so the only way to get 5.1 is to simulate it. Does the audio system have any Dolby processing? It can do the simulation.


thanks for replying..as per the tech specs this is what it says - 

"Audio Playback
Playback Media: CD, MP3-CD, MP3-DVD, WMA-CD, CD-R/RW, Audio CD
Compression format: MP3, Dolby Digital, PCM, WMA
MP3 bit rates: 32 - 320 kbps"

please suggest.


----------

